# => Fireyes - Makeup & Hair FOTD <=



## user79 (Nov 12, 2006)

I just purchased Flammable Paint. I'm in love! I'm so glad Specktra turned me onto this very underrated Paint. It's got a huge WOW factor and I think is also quite versatile!

So here's what I did with it. Went out last night to a club to hear some awesome drum&bass, so I thought I'd glam it up a bit.

















Before changing the lipcolour...







And here's some pics of my hair, this was fun to do! I used a teasing comb to create volume and a crimper for adding some fun texture. Also some pics of me without make-up, hehe.












Product list (All MAC unless otherwise stated):

Face:
Prep & Prime Face
Clinique stick foundation
Studio Fix powder
Revlon Skinlights fluid
Blushbaby Blush
NARS Orgasm blush
Shimpagne MSF

Eyes:
Flammable paint
Bright Fuchsia pigment
White pigment
Carbon e/s
Blacktrack Fluidline
L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof mascara
Rimmel eyekohl liner in white
H&M False eyelashes & Duo glue

Lips:
Slicked Pink Lipgelee (before I changed it to...)
Rimmel lipstick in Pout

Eyebrows:
MAC eyebrow pencil in Spiked
Revlon e/s in brown (called Espresso I think)
a bit of hairspray to fix


----------



## snowkei (Nov 12, 2006)

so cool!!!!I love ur hair!SO CUUUUUUUUUUTE


----------



## danabanayna (Nov 12, 2006)

Beautiful...as always!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!  I so need to see a tutorial of this.  *pretty please*


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wowzers!  This is FABULOUS!  You did a great job!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 12, 2006)

That's amaaaaaaaaaazing!!!! HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## Street Angel (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!!!!!  You are on FIRE!!!!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 12, 2006)

gorgeous! love the hair! i need flammable paint now.


----------



## Delphi373 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Just stunning!!!  Very cool look and the hair is awesome too!


----------



## teresy12 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow. Those colors make your eyes look amazing! I love the lipcolor.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 12, 2006)

nice to see your post as always - love your lips. I know this defeats the purpose but I like you without makeup as well you look so pretty


----------



## gabbelishious (Nov 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## k_im (Nov 12, 2006)

ooh I LOVE the smokey black & pink together


----------



## ch33tah (Nov 12, 2006)

hot as always jules!!!!
i love the eyebrow pencil in fling. i'd die w/ out it.


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 12, 2006)

That's gorgeous!
Seeing specktra members' fotds always makes me happy


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 12, 2006)

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! Juls this is freaking fking hawt hawt hawt...... Def a WOW factor to this look.  WOW!!!!


----------



## enchantress (Nov 12, 2006)

WOW! Just stunning.


----------



## Pinklady77 (Nov 13, 2006)

I love everything that you do


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 13, 2006)

Flammable is awesome! I love it too. Great looK!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 13, 2006)

I love the eyes and the hair!  Such a dramatic look!


----------



## dielikedisco (Nov 13, 2006)

you look freaking amazing. and like the person up there said, could you do a tutorial? i would love to try this out.


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_hot as always jules!!!!
i love the eyebrow pencil in fling. i'd die w/ out it._

 
I made a mistake, it's actually not Fling, it's Spiked, a slightly darker brown colour.


Thanks for the replies, all. I'll see if I have the time to do a tut, although they are very time consuming so I can't promise anything.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 13, 2006)

hot hot hot!!!


----------



## Joke (Nov 13, 2006)

sweetie you look mesmerising (don't know if this is written right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)!
you look SPLENDID!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

That's so freaking hot!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *you are so damn right about flammable paint!*


----------



## bhaerynden (Nov 13, 2006)

i love the eyes !! good job !


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_Wow! I so need to see a tutorial of this. *pretty please*_

 






*I second that motion!!*



*/clasps hands together/  PLEEEEZZZZZE!!!!*


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 13, 2006)

perfection


----------



## kimmy (Nov 13, 2006)

i love how that Rimmel lipstick looks on you, i've been searching for it forever since you posted that first one with it hahaha! your hair, and makeup, looks amazing!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 13, 2006)

That's HOTTT!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 13, 2006)

gorgeous love the hair


----------



## user79 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i love how that Rimmel lipstick looks on you, i've been searching for it forever since you posted that first one with it hahaha! your hair, and makeup, looks amazing!_

 
I never see it anymore either. I guess it was limited edition, the case is also a fuchsia colour so I'm guessing it was for a limited time only.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 15, 2006)

isnt flammable paint love in a tube?


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 16, 2006)

wOw... I don´t how long you have done that look between the make up and the hair... It´s just a phenomal style and very amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## user79 (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 

 
_isnt flammable paint love in a tube?_

 
Yes!!! Especially for green eyed people. Hehe...


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 16, 2006)

the mu is perfect and flawless. just an awesome job


----------



## lvgz (Nov 17, 2006)

i loove the eyes and lips. i wouldve paired it with a pale pink blush though, the colors a bit too harsh for me


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha i couldnt have said it better


----------

